# iMac G5 s'éteint tout seul



## mystermat (28 Juillet 2008)

Bonjour, 

Je possède un imac G5 (celui là http://www.synthtopia.com/news/05_05/images/Apple_iMac_g5.jpg)
Depuis peu, cela lui arrive de s'éteindre tout seul (pas en veille, il s'éteint vraiment).. Je sais qu'un certain nombre de mac sont garantis à vie pour ce genre de problèmes.. qqu peut me donner les numéros de série de ces mac?

Sinon qqu a une idée du problème?
Est ce dangeureux si je continue de travailler dessus quand il reste allumer, cela risque-t-il d'agraver le problème?

merci d'avance


----------



## Oizo (3 Août 2008)

Est-ce que le ventilateur tourne à une vitesse élevée avant que le iMac s'éteigne ?


----------



## macinside (3 Août 2008)

tu trouvera le problème complet sur cette page du site d'Apple, pour rappel ce programme d'extension est valable 3 ans après la date d'achat, si tu es au delà appel Apple au 08 25 888 025 pour demander une éventuel exception


----------



## Bladerunner (26 Août 2008)

j'suis deg...
Mon numéro de série ne corespond pas pour le premier programme
Et je n'ai pas de numero EMC pour le second


----------



## Bladerunner (27 Août 2008)

cool due site Apple, il y a un article "box go identify your Imac"
Elle permet de retrouver son numéro EMC

J'ai bien le 2056 et Apple accepte de prendre les réparations a sa charge


----------



## macinside (27 Août 2008)

si ta machine a plus de 3 ans tu dois appeler Apple au 08 25 888 024 et obtenir un code d'exception pour que ce soit pris en charge (et non un numéro de dossier  )


----------



## browny (27 Août 2008)

Il s'agit peut être de sauts de courant, j'ai déjà eu ce problème dans le sens inverse, c'est à dire que mon mac s'allume tout seul en pleine journée ou en pleine, j'en ai parlé avec plusieurs personnes spécialisées ou non chez mac, la plupart m'ont repondu que ça pouvait être dû à une surtension.
Peut être qu'il s'agit de la même chose pour toi, il m'est aussi arrivé qu'il s'éteigne tout, peut etre une ou deux fois maximum.


----------



## niocnam (6 Septembre 2008)

Salut
Je réponds un peu tard, mais çà peu être utile pour d'autres..

Si ton G5 marche bien et qu'il s'arrête soudainement sans raison. 
C'est le microprocesseur qui chauffe trop car il est mal ventilé. Il y a une protection qui coupe l'alimentation.

Il suffit de démonter le panneau arrière et de nettoyer les 2 ventilateurs, de passer un coup d'aspirateur sur l'ouverture et un peu partout. (La partie inférieure de l'alimentation aussi).

Je te conseille de démonter intégralement les ventilateurs et de les frotter avec une brosse à dent.


----------

